# Brazilian Bikini Wax



## SqueeKee (Mar 24, 2006)

A Brazilian bikini wax removes the hair from the entire pubic region, except for a small patch just above the vaginal area. Many women request a Brazilian because it gives a clean, close wax and the freedom to wear even the most revealing swimwear and lingerie.

Expect to be waxed to the max if you visit a salon for a Brazilian treatment. A paper thong might be provided, but most likely, you'll be in the buff. First the hair is snipped with scissors so the wax can reach the follicles. Then, using a wooden stick, a technician places warm wax on the area a little bit at a time. As with a regular bikini wax, cloth strips are placed over the hot wax and, after it hardens, pulled away from the skin. A traditional Brazilian includes the labia and the area that reaches into the buttocks. If there are stray hairs after waxing, the technician may also tweeze the area. The key to allowing wax to penetrate into the follicles (and provide the closest possible wax) is to relax. And many women claim the treatment is not nearly as painful as it sounds.

But isn't hair in the pubic area there for a reason? Doctors say that though humans once needed protection against the elements, there's no real clinical need for pubic hair in this day and age -- clothing certainly provides ample protection and warmth. Some even claim it's more hygienic to have the hair removed so it doesn't absorb sweat.

Source


----------



## clairey (Mar 24, 2006)

I am going for my first Brazilian tomorrow - wish me luck! It's a surprise for the boyf.

Do many of you do this regularly?


----------



## SqueeKee (Mar 24, 2006)

Oh wow! Good luck! Personally, I've never tried it, I prefer to shave it all off  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Not sure I'd be brave enough to get it waxed though! You're BRAVE, girl! :clap


----------



## xeniba (Mar 24, 2006)

Just fyi, a hard wax (one that doesn't require a cloth strip) is also used for a Brazilian. It just depends on how your waxer was trained. I find it easier with a hard wax because there's less mess and stickiness.


----------



## SqueeKee (Mar 24, 2006)

Thanks for this tip Xeniba! The person who wrote the article should have included it  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## clairey (Mar 24, 2006)

Yes, not sure how brave I'll be feeling in the morning though! But try anything once eh? :whistling:


----------



## xeniba (Mar 24, 2006)

I hope this is okay to post. Here's some more info on Brazilians that I got from Wax Wax Wax:

_For WOMEN a Brazilian is the waxing of everything from the vagina, including the labia, to the anus. Not one hair is left standing. Just think about being at the gyno. and having your legs up in the air, now, turn over and stick your rump in the air to get your anus waxed. Every esthetician/waxer may have different positions and different angles for you to be in...but it's all the same. _

For MEN a Brazilian is the waxing of everything including the penis, the sac and the anus. You will have to bend over, but coughing is not required. Some men will experience an erection, but typically men don't because this isn't exactly a pleasurable experience. Don't worry if you do have an erection, that's when you can more easily wax the shaft.

For BOTH , this is not a hands off sport and not a time to decide that you are shy. You will need to help pull the skin taut, move the penis from side to side, move and hold the labia, etc. Your waxer should be experienced by letting you know what needs to be done and be reassuring when you need it.

DOES IT HURT? Well yes it does! But as soon as it is over...it is over. Should be no lasting pain and now you are as smooth as a baby's bottom!

FIRST TIME HAVING A BRAZILIAN? Expect a little skin irritation..for gosh sakes you just ripped all your hair out! Apply hydrocortisone (follow the directions- meaning NO internal use) 2 times a day for a couple of days. If you get waxed regularly, your skin will become accustomed and you should not have the irritation. If you only do it once or twice a year expect to go through this each time. It is normal to get tiny whiteheads after your first or second time of being waxed. This too shall pass if you keep waxing. Just lightly exfoliate and use either hydrocortisone, Tend Skin or a Benzoyl Peroxide Gel for a day or two.

EXFOLIATE, EXFOLIATE, EXFOLIATE!! Starting 2 to 3 days after being waxed...exfoliate at least 2 to 3 times per week in the shower. Exfoliation will help get rid of the dead skin cells and help "lift" the hairs growing out. Pubic hairs are curly, and will either come out and grow right back into the skin or will try to embed themselves under the layers of dead skin cells. Either way, your skin does not recognize them as being part of your body...it views them as invaders, just like a splinter and will send the antibodies there to try to destroy it. You can also get yourselves a great pair of pointed tweezers...not to pluck, but to lift the ends of the hairs out. It is very important that you do not pluck or shave in between waxing if you want optimum results! A body brush or loofah is recommended...and throw away those scrunchie loofahs...they have a hard time drying in the center and promote bacteria growth. There are also products on the market such as Tend Skin which can also aid in bumps and ingrowns.

HOW OFTEN DO I NEED TO GET WAXED? Typically you will need to get waxed every 4 to 6 weeks...go any sooner and you will remove some of the hairs but not all of them which will throw off your waxing schedule and will not give you clean wax results. Let it grow too long and you may need to trim but this will also be a little bit more painful.

WHAT WAX SHOULD BE USED? For a BRAZILIAN, a hard (stripless) wax should be used. For all other body parts either a strip wax or hard wax is optional.

CAN I DO A BRAZILIAN AT HOME? Not a great idea unless you are already an experienced waxer. Being inexperienced can lead to bruising and/or the loss of skin. Let a professional do it. But if you feel like you must try it...practice on your upper leg first until you get the hang of it and feel confidant putting hot wax on your genital area.

Make SURE you exfoliate and apply the hydrocortisone/BP gel/Tend Skin after you get waxed! Best of luck tomorrow!!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## SqueeKee (Mar 24, 2006)

Oooh! Awesome Xeniba! Sure it's okay to post, information is ALWAYS good to post!! Thanks for helping out  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## xeniba (Mar 24, 2006)

One more thing...it helps to take Ibuprofen prior to waxing to dull the pain.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## neurotoxicity (Mar 24, 2006)

I have always wanted to do this but I am way too shy.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

I am less afraid of the pain as I am with someone having a full view of you know. :wacko:


----------



## SqueeKee (Mar 24, 2006)

For me it's not so much shyness, I did after all let someone pierce me down there . . . it's just . . . I'm so afraid of the pain! Even though people say it's not that bad, I dunno . . . I think just the nervousness would drive me crazy!


----------



## xeniba (Mar 24, 2006)

Totally understandable. You might start off with a basic bikini wax (if you haven't already gotten one of those) to get comfortable with the idea of someone working down there, then move up to a Brazilian. Trust me, whoever's doing the waxing has seen so many va-jay-jays that it should be very professional and end up being a non-issue. Does that make any sense? I'm tired.


----------



## SqueeKee (Mar 24, 2006)

Lol! I just love that expression "Va Jay Jay"  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> What movie did I hear that in?


----------



## xeniba (Mar 24, 2006)

I got it from Grey's Anatomy.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## SqueeKee (Mar 24, 2006)

YES!! Dr. Bailey! I adore her! :icon_chee


----------



## xeniba (Mar 24, 2006)

Me too! The two episodes with the code black and george helping bailey deliver the bay...omg, I just about died. They were awesome. And they made me want to marry George.


----------



## SqueeKee (Mar 24, 2006)

I know! I loved the code black episodes! And George, isn't he just the cutest? I'd take him over that supposedly "studly" Dr. Shepherd, _any_ day! Derek just looks like a crack head or something . . . so scrawny. :icon_chee

Hmm . . . I think we may have hijacked the thread :icon_redf


----------



## clairey (Mar 24, 2006)

Thanks xeniba! That was great info. I was planning on taking some ibuprofen to dull the pain alright, and now will try and get my hands on some hydrocortisone. I'm not too worried about the embarrassment (a bit, but it will pass lol) as I'm used to getting regular bikini waxes, and sure I'll probably be their tenth half-naked woman of the day!


----------



## xeniba (Mar 24, 2006)

Ok, ok, one last thing...scrubby gloves like the ones below are great for post-Brazilian exfoliating.

I'm going to bed now, before I hijack anymore threads!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## dngreenwood (Mar 24, 2006)

great information....I'm thinking of taking the Brazilian plunge for the summer, I have done the regular and I'm fine with that, but the thought of everything coming off-whew, not sure how I feel about the pain. Plus I'm a hairy chick,lol!


----------



## houseofdeeter (Mar 28, 2006)

Clairey - How'd it go????


----------



## rocknrollgoddes (Mar 29, 2006)

just as an aside.

not being judgemental here...these are your choices, and i tend to notice that younger folks are more interested in waxing off their pubic hair than older folks....but a few things to keep in mind.

the hair on the pubis is there for a reason--its dry lubrication for the rubbing of the pubic bones together---without the hair, and with razor stubble there is a HUGE chance of contracting STD if that is present--even using a condom. The genital skin has an almost 100% absorption rate for fluids--so, unless you KNOW for sure your partner doesnt have ANYTHING--its best to keep your hair on.

secondly--the hair is there to absorb and hold in your pheromones so that you are sexually stimulating to a mate. Without the pheromones a male is less likely to long term bond with a female partner. Women also tend to be hyper hygenic in the vaginal area, and use excessive perfumes or sprays to remove the feminine scent--this also detracts from mate bonding.

Additionally--women who are hyper hygenic and shave all their private parts and have mates that also shave have a much decreased chance of becoming pregnant than partners who have pubic hair and do not use excessive deoderizing products.

I am not sure if folks realize this stuff when they shave--we are supposed to have hair--we are supposed to smell like women...thats the way sex works.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> we are also supposed to look like a woman, not a little girl--but thats a societal thing that came out of pornography--it was taboo...now all these guys see it on the net and want their girl friends that way--and since girls think its cleaner--they do it...

just some thoughts. from a 40 year old women who has most of her hair  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> again--its your choice, but i want you all to have ALL the facts.


----------



## LVA (Mar 29, 2006)

wow ... never knew all this .. .although ... my mom would kill me if she knew i wasted money on brazillian waxes ..... :w00t:


----------



## clairey (Mar 29, 2006)

It went great! My therapist was really good, and made me feel completely unembarassed. There was a TV on the wall which I was watching, plus chatting to the girl, and so I didn't really notice the pain. The only bit that hurt a little more was when she did the lips. Also, she used hot wax (not warm wax with strips) which I much prefer, it seems to grab just hair, not skin!

Now I am on a mission to get rid of any ingrowns, cos it makes it look not as nice as it should. Can't wait to show the boyf (I'm meeting him in Thailand on Friday!! ).

I'm glad I took the plunge and tried it out :icon_smil


----------



## angelxdevil (Mar 30, 2006)

I offer these treatments - Loads of clients have it done. But I tend to do more male clients for a Hollywood (all off in the UK).


----------



## monniej (Mar 30, 2006)

i think the pain of shaving is worse. that pain continues for several days with the itching and regrowth process. with the wax it's somewhat painful that day, but the next day you'll be smooth, hair free and painless for about 2-3 weeks. you can't beat that!


----------



## redspiralz (Mar 30, 2006)

Hard waxes are wonderful becuase you can actually go over the waxed area again to get any missed hairs. When you use a strip wax you genreally can't do that becuase you risk excoriation.

Genreally I can't wait long enough for the hair to grow on the "lower" part to do the wax, but I do wax the "upper" part becuase I hate ingrowns.


----------



## Pepperpops (Mar 31, 2006)

I've always wanted to do a brazilian but I just dont have the nerve !

I use shaving cream and men's sensitive razors and seem to get a good smoothnes down there. Mostly I leave the strip but every now and then I dare to do it all ( ok VERY rarely lol )

Oh and I'm 8 months pregnant right now....lets just say I havent even seen "down there" in about 4 months!! LOLOL


----------



## KathrynNicole (Apr 1, 2006)

Thanks for posting the info, Kee &amp; xeniba!


----------



## kaeisme (Apr 1, 2006)

I am tooooooooooo much of a wus..LOL It would take more than Ibuprofen to get me to have one. I would have to have consious sedation.:icon_eek:


----------



## FlyyBrownGirl (Apr 6, 2006)

dngreenwood....I might have to take that plunge too...I did waxing once and it hurt, hurt, hurt...but I probably wont start until I can keep it up...so that way it will be less hair than the first time...


----------



## Lia (Apr 6, 2006)

It's funny to see people discussing about brazilian wax ... Actually it removes so much hair (to you people) because of the size of a brazilian bikini... It's tiny, at the front and at the back ... I suggest using local anaesthesia for doing this... j/k...I don't do it unless i HAVE to , like summer vacations, since it's painful  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> And i don't know if it's true the fact that hairs are down there to prevent STD.


----------



## Lia (Apr 6, 2006)

What an exaggeration ! Does anybody really really need all of that?


----------



## pinkbundles (Apr 6, 2006)

well, i personally have never gotten it myself, but i've had bikini waxes and it was painful but not as painful as one might think...that or my esthetician was really good! lol. seriously, though, i think you'll be fine. good luck and i hope your bf likes it!


----------



## Angie2006 (Apr 8, 2006)

apparently Brazilians are a hot topic this time of year....saw this on another board:


----------



## mintesa (Apr 8, 2006)

:laughing:


----------



## latina girl (Apr 12, 2006)

fire69 that was too funny. I have done a Brazilian wax myself but it took me well over 2 hours. It didn't hurt too much but I have a high pain threshold. I do it every few months but not regularly cause it takes too long. I am too embarressed to go let someone else do it.


----------



## Andi (Apr 15, 2006)

SORRY about hijacking this interesting thread, but I just wanted to correct some things.

um yes the higher risk of STD transmission sounds possible, but youÂ´re not gonna find any valid proof of that theory anywhere and therefore nobody should be scared of STDs just because they decide to remove their pubic hair!

yes, the genital (internal!) mucosa tissue has a high absorption rate, but the regular skin on your pubic bone is just like any other skin. even with razor burn and minor razor cuts and stuff itÂ´d only be more likely to transmit genital herpes, genital warts and stuff compared to somebody who has all their pubic hair. donÂ´t wanna go into detail here with other STDs

pheromones are being produced in the apocrine perspiratory glands which open out into the hair follicles (in armpits, anogenital area, around the nacvel and nipples etc) so even if the hair is ripped out by waxing the hair follicle is usually still intact so the pheromones are still being released

and...women who shave and have partners that shave have a decreased chance of getting pregnant? LOL explain where you got that from!!!!!

the obsessive hygiene part is true though, it can lead to vaginal infections which over the course of years can lead to being infertile

so...waxing is definitely not a big health risk!!! :satisfied:


----------



## mintesa (Apr 21, 2006)

im woundering. what if you have really course hair. is it ever possible that, when the waxing rips off your hair, the hair will rip off the skin with it? like the wax would end up with hair and skin? is it possible?

that's actually my only fear. pain i can take. but i always imagine the skin rips off too... i have to wild imagination... :wassatt:


----------



## speerrituall1 (Apr 22, 2006)

What a coincidence, todays topic on the Tyra Show was STD's. The audience was really surprised to learn that so many women are contracting STD's from waxing. The problem is cross contamination. The waxer repeateldy dips into the vat of hot wax for numerous people. Therefore, it contains many germs. :wassatt:


----------



## aliciajoy (Apr 22, 2006)

This post may make me re-think the WHOLE thing...

I've done it before, however I didn't realize this....


----------



## Jennifer (Apr 23, 2006)

ditto! how freaky.


----------



## BeneBaby (Apr 23, 2006)

A state board Esthetician would never use the same waxing stick twice. Each time the stick is dipped into the wax it should be a sanitary unused stick. After each dip the stick is thrown away. At least that's how things are at my salon. These kind of practices are not found at high-end, State Board Salons. If you see an esthetician do this you should point it out and leave.


----------



## Bec688 (Jul 9, 2006)

I was just about to say that myself  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Hot/Hard wax doesn't involve a strip, once applied to the skin the wax dries at room temp and then you can rip the wax off all together without a strip. I know it might be confusing for some as the wax used with strip wax is hot as well, though it does actually require a strip to remove and it stays "wet".

Hot wax is definately easier and less painful to use when doing a brazilian. There's less friction and it's much better to use on sensitive areas, such as the pubic region, underarms, eyebrows etc. But again, it doesn come down to by whom and where you were taught.

Another thing, in the article it said you may get a disposable thong to wear, but sometimes you might just be in the buff. It's actually a safetly and health regulation that you DO wear disposable underwear of some kind.

That is absolutely true BeneBaby. It is actually a health/safety regulation issue. By law, you must wear disposable gloves, have on an apron, either diposable or one that can be wiped down after use as well as using individual spatulas for each application. Dip the spatular in, apply to area being waxed, throw spatula away and use another one and so on.

A good therapist should know these procedures, they were drilled into us at college and you should always put them into play no matter what scale your salon is on. These regulations are put into place for a reason - To protect yourself and your clients. Its just lazy to not follow through with these things, I know a lot of salons cut corners with cost of product and will think cutting things out like the gloves and aprons is a good way to save money, really it's not, and it's bad business practice too. If you follow proper procedure when performing a treatment and make it as hygenic as possible for your client, they will come back. If you do a half ass job, they will take their business else where.


----------



## Kimmi201 (Jul 10, 2006)

I am completely terrified to get a brazilian wax...im not embarassed or anythin but i just think it will be sooo painful...one time i bought nair wax and tried it on myself..lol..and that didnt work to well but i kno thats just cause its completely different from going to a place but on the parts it did work on it was great. It was so smooth and didnt come back for a good 3 weeks ! sooo i really wanna do it...i also hear there is numbing creams you can buy so i was gonna try that


----------



## Bec688 (Jul 10, 2006)

the numbing creams are a waste of time, they don't really work very well. You get used to the pain after awhile, but really it's not that bad. Personally, I think getting my underarms waxed is more painful than getting a brazilian done  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Kimmi201 (Jul 10, 2006)

im scared =(....everyone is saying the hot wax one is better then the warm right...? and if there is anyone that has gotten a bikini wax and knows a good place to go ( i like in Jersey around the Kearney..Union City..Paramus...area ) ?


----------



## unmuzzleme (Jul 12, 2006)

I really like getting waxes! :stupid2: Maybe that's weird. I wish I could afford to go every 4-6 weeks as recommended. The girl who does mine (for vacations and special occasions) assures me that the pain of waxing decreases drastically if you do it regularly.

I have never done a Brazilian, but I'd like to. :unknw: Once when I was younger, I shaved it all off, but the bf didn't like that so much...I guess some guys think it looks "prebubescent," which is a turnoff for them. I can see how that would be weird!:doh:


----------



## Brownshugaz (Jul 12, 2006)

I'm scared of getting one. Just a regular ole Bikini for me. However, the whole no itchies thing is appealing. But I'm terrified of the pain and letting someone else see my vajayjay


----------



## Kimmi201 (Jul 12, 2006)

vajayjay haha thats such a cute name for it never heard that one


----------



## ivette (Jul 12, 2006)

i've never tried a bikini wax, but i imagine it would be too painful for some people. i would only get one if i really needed to


----------



## Lafawnduh (Jul 16, 2006)

I want to get a Brazilian done so bad.. but I feel uncomfortable letting someone else do it.. and I tried it once at home with a hard-wax kit and it hurt too much. I wish there was a depilatory cream made for that area!


----------



## geebers (Aug 4, 2006)

SO in preparation for my cruise Sunday I got the brazilian today for the FIRST time... it hurt but it wasnt that bad at ALL. I will never go back to regular bikini ever. It looks so clean and feels so nice down there. I can totally wear my skimpy brazilian cut bikini now haha. SO I guess I will follow directions below and exfoliate and use PFB (similar to tend skin) roll on.


----------



## ivette (Aug 4, 2006)

good info on brazilian waxes.

thats a good question. i can't really say for sure, but what you've said kee makes alot of

sense. now, i think its more of a cosmetic issue-if that makes sense. to me , its not som ething that you have to have done. its a personal choice


----------



## jencc (Aug 4, 2006)

i've had several brazilians already. and i love it! (which explains why i've had several done...) it feels so clean and my husband loves it.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Milan_Minerals (Aug 4, 2006)

Ladddies! you know I tried to think of the most painful thing to ever happen to me...............I don't think any of them compare to what i THINK this pain would be lmao! I'll pass!,Candace ( pass the razor please!)


----------



## Aquilah (Aug 5, 2006)

I don't think I could ever do a Brazilian! Especially not after the article I read in Playboy *lol*


----------



## marshall1704 (Aug 5, 2006)

I think I would rather stick with just shaving it all off


----------



## CMillerBeauty (Aug 5, 2006)

_Wow great information..Now I'm not so nervous about trying this. Thanks alot everyone!!_

*..:SE:..*


----------



## Nox (Aug 5, 2006)

Great info Xeniba! Thanks for posting that.


----------



## mintesa (Sep 21, 2007)

I do mine now ones a month. The first time hurt a little only. It hurt so much less than i expected. (note im half asian and have really curs hair :eusa_whistle anyway after the 2nd time it's just like nothing. and its just so nice to have it all gone.

I do the chocowax and I wouldnt dare to try anything else. It seems just more painless. so dont be afraid, if you wanna try it i recommend the choco wax :vogel:


----------



## MamaRocks (Sep 22, 2007)

I prefer to shave. I'm too shy to get on all 4's for a stranger - lol

Hell, I dont even like my hubby watching me shave!


----------



## mintesa (Sep 22, 2007)

yeah the first time i was very shy. but there is another thing too to have in mind. when the lady i go to always was in vacation, i went to this other lady. she was horrible. the lady i always go to is like the brazilianwax specialist at that place. and that really makes a difference too.

there where i go, we dont get on 4. we just have to lift the legs up, like pull them up on your stomach. which isnt that nice either to imagine :wassatt:


----------



## SalJ (Sep 24, 2007)

Where I go you don't have to get on all fours, they either get you to turn on your side or just lying on your stomach. It's really not that bad at all, except the ingrown hairs. I must stop being lazy and exfoliate!!

I read about this stuff called no scream cream too which apparently dulls the pain!! I haven't tried it but I'm gonna order some and see if it works!


----------



## carolbabii (Nov 30, 2007)

its painfu,l but its worth the pain!!!


----------



## Like-a-Painting (Nov 30, 2007)

I have never waxed, but I would like to try even if I'm REALLY afraid about the pain. I have a few questions :

- How frequently do you go waxing?

- What do you do between two appointments?

- Does it have to be 2mm? (sorry to go into details but...)

I heard that hard way is better, but what is hard wax exactly? Is it the one that the wax itself dries and that you don't need to use the cloth?

I feel kind of nervous at the thought of having someone else working in so private area, I just can't imagine how embarrassing it is to be on all fours with my bare *** in the face of the waxer ... :rotfl: :add_wegbrech:

Seems like an umcomfortable experience...


----------



## jakk-attakk (Dec 1, 2007)

its embarrassing but you have to remember you're not the only person they've seen or done this one. its like having a smear test, you're kind of dying inside but can you imagine how many they do? its nothing to them, just like second nature.

as for the pain, its really not as bad as you think. it does hurt but only for about 2 seconds. if it was as bad as it sounds nobody would do it more than once! you probably need to go every 4 - 6 weeks and the hair has to be a certain length for the wax to grip it (usually 2mm) i dont know about which type of wax is better i just let my beautician decide that but i think she always uses hot wax.

i dont think anybody actually LOOKS FORWARD to their bikini waxes but its definitely worth it and i'd rather go through 15 minutes of shame once a month than have to shave every second day or whatever and deal with regrowth, shaving rash, ingrown hairs. but then again i'm lazy lol


----------



## enyadoresme (Dec 2, 2007)

i didn't know you can use hydrocortisone to help soothe the area

i learned something today lol


----------



## Andi (Dec 2, 2007)

yup you can, just not on broken skin and for sure not anywhere near your vagina lol


----------



## alexxx! (Dec 2, 2007)

meeeee too. it sounds horrible.


----------



## mintesa (Dec 4, 2007)

i go ones a month


----------



## MamaRocks (Dec 4, 2007)

braaaaaaaaaave girls!


----------



## sephee (Dec 6, 2007)

Do you girls get ingrowns? I've thought about getting a Brazilian but the thought of ingrowns really puts me off as I can be quite prone to them!


----------



## speedy (Dec 6, 2007)

I don't get ingrowns. I just make sure that I exfoliate regularly, expecially when the hair starts to grow back.


----------



## Like-a-Painting (Dec 6, 2007)

What do you girls use for ingrown hair ?


----------



## ahhduck (Dec 17, 2007)

thanks for all the info. I was thinking of doing one but Im still kinda scared. Maybe I can talk my friend into trying it with me. Its always more fun to have someone try something new with you. =)


----------



## SalJ (Dec 18, 2007)

I do, I get loads of the buggers. All you can do is exfoliate and I use Ingrown-Go on them if they get really bad and that clears them up in a day or so.


----------

